# Question on reaudits



## MRandles (Apr 17, 2014)

I am currently doing baseline audits on all the providers in our group.  There are over 300.  I am trying to figure out what error rate everyone uses to determine when they will reaudit them.  Currently I am using what's below, after education, but I am not getting positive feedback from overhead.  They believe that 70% and higher should be reaudited in one month.  Help.

Error Rate - Reaudit
10% - Annually
20% - Nine Months
30% - Eight Months
40% - Seven Months
50% - Six Months
60% - Five Months
70% - Four Months
80% - Three Months
90% - Two Months
100% - One Month


----------

